# Olympic SJ Team Final Thread



## measles (6 August 2012)

I am sitting in a cafe in Greenwich very excited!  Only 4 hours early just incase I got lost 

Had a great drive to London via Sienna's new home in Surrey for a big pat and cuddle and then had a super evening staying with a lovely, kind HHO'er in Kent. 

The only thing that remains to be said is GO TEAM GB!!


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2012)

Enjoy, we got in as soon as the gates opening yesterday and watched the course walk etc, 2 hours passed very quickly.   Was interesting watching one rider walk a particular distance several times, have discussions with others about it and walk the whole course 4 or 5 times.  Didn't pay off as had 8 faults but is interesting comparing styles.  OH mentioned one looked bored stiff walking the course, though is a team member of a second placed team. 

You can also watch a bit of the practice arenas.  It is fenced off but there is a manned opening and they are quite happy for you to standand watch, albeit you are a little way off.

Alternatively do something for the "I did that" book and walk down to the Cutty Sark, go into the big round dome shaped building and walk under the Thames to the other side (and then walk back!)   It was the tunnel's 110th birthday on Saturday.  


Have a good time.


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, humblepie. I'll definitely try and watch the warmups


----------



## Old Bat (6 August 2012)

Have a lovely day, my daughter is down there with a neighbour from our village, boy was she excited this morning!


----------



## Quadro (6 August 2012)

Have an amazing day  You deserve it !
Q


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Have a great day, the atmosphere is fantastic, i guarentee its a day you wont forget


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

I am astounded at how friendly, helpful and welcoming every person helping has been and I'm not in my seat yet. Hugely proud.


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2012)

Have a fabulous time! I got to go to Day 2 of eventing dressage and it is such an amazing atmosphere and place.  Enjoy x


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

measles said:



			I am astounded at how friendly, helpful and welcoming every person helping has been and I'm not in my seat yet. Hugely proud.
		
Click to expand...

I agree when we left the venue it was very hot and sunny, there was a mum and her wee girl out on their doorstep offering free cold drinks to everyone walking back up to the DLR,how thoughtful and genuinely caring, we never met anyone who wasnt helpful and friendly.


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Fantastic seat directly beside the entrance from the warmup. Will watch the last minute preps and celebrations in the holding area with equal interest


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

I can't WAIT! There won't be much work done for me this afternoon, particularly with Sweden and UK both looking so good...

Starting now - HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

Come on - surely its not ALL just eventers on this forum??


----------



## Quadro (6 August 2012)

Why is the sailing over running?????
Q


----------



## Skippys Mum (6 August 2012)

Anybody know which channel its on?  Its driving me daft trying to track it all down!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 August 2012)

What time to GB riders go? And when will we know who's won??

At work so I've got a friend texting me updates xx


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Me, I'll take eventing, SJ and dressage . . . I'm here, but I have one eye on the clock b/c I need to go and bring the GD in and put him to bed at some point this afternoon.

P


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Watching on red button. Eeek, excited!x


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

Watch here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31t4
Running order/results here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-team/index.html


----------



## Polotash (6 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31t4

Mine hasn't started showing yet, but our broadband is slow so prob that!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Holy hell that track is huge, look at that upright after the water, you'll need to get them right back again after opening them up for the water


----------



## nannubu (6 August 2012)

Anyone else getting sailing on live online feed?


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Isn't it supposed to be on BBC3 - Im getting sailing


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

I'm here, watching


----------



## ihatework (6 August 2012)

Quadro said:



			Why is the sailing over running?????
Q
		
Click to expand...

They need more wind so they can go faster, win their medals and let us watch the SJ!!!
Cummon BBC3 we are waiting here


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Oh you're all in here then.  I was looking in the Olympic section.

The track is huuuge


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Clare Balding's just tweeted that'll be on BBC 3 ASAP  As she's FINALLY in Greenwich


----------



## TJP (6 August 2012)

Poor Cian. Course seems to be testing them.


----------



## Quadro (6 August 2012)

Haha IHW, i have it online but irritating for people how thought it would be on tv.
Q


----------



## Dowjones (6 August 2012)

12 faults for cian


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Track is huge. I am overlooking the entrance and interesting watching the horses ring checked for hypersensitivity when they come out. Someone from ground jury takes boots off and rubs hand in white glove down quickly. Don't know what I expected but it's a fleeting process


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

*being


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

These fences are absolutely enORmous!

P


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			These fences are absolutely enORmous!

P
		
Click to expand...

They are - I simply don't see the point.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

measles said:



			Track is huge. I am overlooking the entrance and interesting watching the horses ring checked for hypersensitivity when they come out. Someone from ground jury takes boots off and rubs hand in white glove down quickly. Don't know what I expected but it's a fleeting process
		
Click to expand...

That's just the boot check not the hypersensitivity check. Hypersensitivity check is done with thermal imaging camera and can't be done immediately post round as if the horse/legs are warm you will get skewed results.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

LOVE Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum's riding!! Exhibition of how to ride the water line. beautiful round!!!


----------



## TJP (6 August 2012)

Cracking round from Meredith. What a mare.


----------



## ChiffChaff (6 August 2012)

Has Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum got weights in her heels and velcro on her boots??? Her legs never move! Impressive stuff!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Missed Meredith's round b/c I stupidly went to check BBC3 . . . grrrrr.  Well done for going clear though.

P


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

amage said:



			LOVE Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum's riding!! Exhibition of how to ride the water line. beautiful round!!!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful. And Bella Donna is just incredible, what a horse. I spend a lot of time on YouTube mesmerised with how Meredith's lower leg never moves a fraction even over those huge fences...


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			Has Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum got weights in her heels and velcro on her boots??? Her legs never move! Impressive stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! I have no idea how it is possible!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

What height are the fences?


----------



## Quadro (6 August 2012)

What time are the British riders on at?
Q


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Meredith has just spent the entire time in the holding area on the way out hugging her horse, flat on his neck


----------



## Chocy (6 August 2012)

Is Meredith tiny or the horse huge?! & looong reins!


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Nick in 25th, Ben 31st, Scott 39th & Peter 47th


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

1.58m top height, water is over 4m wide


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Horse huge!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Quadro said:



			What time are the British riders on at?
Q
		
Click to expand...

Don't have individual times but Nick (first Brit) is up in 14 riders' time . . . so proably a good 20 minutes or so at least.

P


----------



## Quadro (6 August 2012)

Thanks M have to go out at half 3 so could you send me updates please?
Q


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

These jumps will definitely make your sphincter twitch


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

You wouldnt want a spooky horse with that overhead cam whining back and forth


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Can't get over what a big, big track this is . . . it's really testing the horses/riders.  Is it fair, though?

P


----------



## bounce (6 August 2012)

This link will give you running order and results as they happen.

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Nearly in tears of frustration here waiting for sailing to finish. Planned whole day round this, come on guys blow and get those boats home.


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			Nearly in tears of frustration here waiting for sailing to finish. Planned whole day round this, come on guys blow and get those boats home.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you get it on the red button?


----------



## NR99 (6 August 2012)

bounce said:



			This link will give you running order and results as they happen.

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html

Click to expand...

Thanks, thats marvellous watching it live @ work but with sound muted so no idea who is where!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Water's claiming a few scalps today . . . 

P


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 August 2012)

I sonetimes enjoy sailing, but this is making me really angry! Come on wind pick up and finish it


----------



## Chocy (6 August 2012)

Ribbons- do u not hav the extra BBC Olympic channels? I'm watching on 451 at the mo


----------



## Joss (6 August 2012)

Not showing it yet on freeview - thought it was going to be on BBC3 - I have just walked it anybody know anything?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Right . . . Marcus Ehning . . . love Pot Bleu.  

P


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

little_flea said:



			Exactly! I have no idea how it is possible! 

Click to expand...

Years of American equitation training!!! And yes horse is huge but she is also fairly small.


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Can't get over what a big, big track this is . . . it's really testing the horses/riders.  Is it fair, though?

P
		
Click to expand...

No I don't think it is particularly.  Jumping big is one thing, jumping technical another.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Nope still waiting for it to come on BBC3 as promised.  Only people with satellite or freesat have the extra channels, those of us on freeview are losing out, particularly if we have rubbish broadband too!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Wow . . . beautiful round . . . smooth, rhythmical . . . just a pleasure to watch.

P


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

Anyone get the impression the Germans got a rollocking last night...they're fab today!


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Class round from Marcus


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

Bella Donna = huge, but Meredith is also tiny, 5'3 and 110lbs.

I thought the fences were bigger than 158cm - picture on a Swedish website with a woman  much shorter than height of fence, and we all know how tall the Swedes are... I thought they could be 165cm in this round?


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Only got freeview red button. Watched it there yesterday but it's boxing today.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Well, flip that little horse really did something strange over the water . . . I really like him though . . . did I hear he was by Animo?

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

BBC3 are timing it to start with Nick Skelton (and start of the team jumping) in about 15mins going by CB's tweet 

ETS: that makes sense as all these riders are jumping individually...


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			did I hear he was by Animo?

P
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Murphysminder, that's my situation to. Now sailing finished and they're chatting about it !!!!!!!! Come on switch to SJ.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			No I don't think it is particularly.  Jumping big is one thing, jumping technical another.....
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see how the American horses cope...their team trials at WEF were enormous and technical and as such have a couple more big rounds jumping done this year. Some people think they do too much but one has to wonder does it allow riders the chance to spread their peaks over the season and get some key big rounds into the horse well ahead of time. 

Very unfortunate for Janne...she and Lambrasco are great together


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Yes the japanese horse is by Animo, how he took the upright after the water is a miracle, what an honest horse, as he was all over the shop


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Yes the japanese horse is by Animo, how he took the upright after the water is a miracle, what an honest horse, as he was all over the shop
		
Click to expand...

Yes, what a bouncy, honest little chap he is.

P


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Anyone else a bit worried


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Anyone else a bit worried 

Click to expand...

I'm rather a lot worried . . . never mind a bit!

P


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Anyone else a bit worried 

Click to expand...

Yep really scared!!
no nails left and we havnt even got to GB yet


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

I'm at work but nothing has come up on the Beebs live feed yet - how is the course? Is one of our team riders on soon?


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Don't think I will be able to watch our lot!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I'm at work but nothing has come up on the Beebs live feed yet - how is the course? Is one of our team riders on soon?
		
Click to expand...

The course is enormous . . . big fences and quite a technical track (water as a related for instance and then an upright on the same line).  Not many clears and only one inside the time so far.  First Brit (Skelly) on in about 8 minutes or so.

P


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Valentina, looks so fit!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Two more individuals then the teams start so BBC3 should be with us soon


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Lovely horse that sancha


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			The course is enormous . . . big fences and quite a technical track (water as a related for instance and then an upright on the same line).  Not many clears and only one inside the time so far.  First Brit (Skelly) on in about 8 minutes or so.

P
		
Click to expand...

Gulp  Ok thanks for the update, will keep an eye on our men


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

I feel sick and im not really into sj much :eek 
Prefer eventing, but omg this is a scary track


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Itot, what a star


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Big Star has been jumping well over the past few rounds so fingers crossed for Team GB!!!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Starting shortly according to CB on twitter


----------



## TJP (6 August 2012)

He looks like a Pony in there. What a wee star.


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I'm at work but nothing has come up on the Beebs live feed yet - how is the course? Is one of our team riders on soon?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching it live on the computer.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

It's on BBC 3


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Yes I believe Nick Skelton is in next according to the BBC live feed


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Oh how I've missed Clare doing equestrianism coverage 

According to results page - 4 to go until Nick...


----------



## TJP (6 August 2012)

Just realised I'm behind everyone else. Had it paused do a while duhh


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			I'm watching it live on the computer.
		
Click to expand...

I would normally, but I have my back to a few people (including the boss) and I don't want her to sneak up on me  I will watch GB though, just minimise the screen 

I have the worst seat in the bloody office!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Oh how I've missed Clare doing equestrianism coverage 

According to results page - 4 to go until Nick...
		
Click to expand...

I think best stick to this info!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Brazil, USA, Canada, then Nick 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html?v=20120806-135733583 

That's the most update website going


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Is anyone else very impressed with the photography/videography (sp) of the games? And not just in the equestrian but all of the sports. It's very impressive


----------



## ChiffChaff (6 August 2012)

I hope he doesn't clash with Beth Tweddle on the other side!!! x


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Oh good - Clare!  Such a refreshing, knowledgeable change from bumbling Tucker (I like him really but am a tad tired of his voice by now).

P


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh good - Clare!  Such a refreshing, knowledgeable change from bumbling Tucker (I like him really but am a tad tired of his voice by now).

P
		
Click to expand...

I do like him but have missed Clare!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh good - Clare!  Such a refreshing, knowledgeable change from bumbling Tucker (I like him really but am a tad tired of his voice by now).

P
		
Click to expand...

She is fab isn't she. Back to MT now though on commentary


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Is anyone else hoping like hell that Skelly et al aren't watching this and are just figuring out how to ride their own rounds?

P


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

What a stunning, stunning horse.

And like the others, bitted up....................


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

I'm not a big follower of international level sj but this really is distracting me from my work...

Looks like a very clever course though!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			What a stunning, stunning horse.

And like the others, bitted up....................
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I noticed the metalware . . . also think Antares is just gorgeous.  I'd take him home but then I probably couldn't ride one side of him .

P


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Love George


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

oh nicks next  don't think i can watch either


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

MT better shut up when Nick's jumping...


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

This course just isn't at all forgiving is it?

P


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

Nick next....im nervous now i dont think i can watch


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

poor jill -the curse of MT "she is clear so far"...


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Wind has really got up & rain started just as Nick approaches


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ohgodohgodohgod


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Aw jeez here we go, crossing it all good luck Nick and Big star x


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 August 2012)

Got everything crossed for nick


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Right . . . come on Skelly and Big Star . . . heart in mouth moment.

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

(Beth Tweddle in silver currently)


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I'd take him home but then I probably couldn't ride one side of him .

P
		
Click to expand...

I'd just stare at him....


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Yaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 August 2012)

What a round  purely amazing


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

YEEESSSS!!!! GO NICK!
They are amazing together!!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

brilliant round - i loved big star's jump over that water


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Briiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllliiiiant!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Star was giving those huge fences some room wasn't he?!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Yaaaaaassssssss i cant see for tears go Nick ya feckin beauty


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

What a genius....Nick is amazing


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

Great round by Nick.

(he looks like such an 'old fashioned' rider, compared with so many others nowadays)


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

(Beth into bronze now...)


----------



## Dowjones (6 August 2012)

Fab round! Was jumping every fence with him!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			I'd just stare at him....

Click to expand...

Like


----------



## Chocy (6 August 2012)

Woop woop go skelly & big star!


----------



## dollymix (6 August 2012)

Lovely horse and rider! Great round


----------



## KatB (6 August 2012)

Excelleny, did he go clear?


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Fantastic round skelly.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Well, wasn't that amazing?  Breath held, eyes a little teary and arms a little goosebumpy . . . what a classy round by the two of them.

P


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Sorry got a bit excited there


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Big Star..GAME ON !!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			I'd just stare at him....

Click to expand...

LOL - yup.  And polish him endlessly.  

P


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (6 August 2012)

Fantastic effortlessly cool those two


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Ah proper interviews too  None of this your dead great uncle on your mother's side must be proud rubbish!


----------



## ChiffChaff (6 August 2012)

Fantastic for Nick but I'm gutted for Beth, I REALLY hope she can hold onto that bronze medal! Her last Olympics, and she is SUCH a classy competitor and gymnast. Really done wonders for the sport in GB. She completely deserves a medal.

x


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

Go Nick and Big Star!

What a round


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			LOL - yup.  And polish him endlessly.  

P
		
Click to expand...

And maybe paint his hooves glittery (ssshhhh, don't tell anyone I said that)


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Boo - problem with red button is no interviews  
What did he say?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			And maybe paint his hooves glittery (ssshhhh, don't tell anyone I said that)
		
Click to expand...

And (whispers) put silvery stuff in his mane and tail . . . (slinks away).

P


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

can anyone tell me how we are doing - at work with no tv or radio access only have HHF to key into when boss not looking.  thanks in advance.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			And (whispers) put silvery stuff in his mane and tail . . . (slinks away).

P
		
Click to expand...

What no matchy matchy ??


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Boo - problem with red button is no interviews  
What did he say?
		
Click to expand...

Its on bbc3 now...so no need for red button anymore


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Boo - problem with red button is no interviews  
What did he say?
		
Click to expand...

Typical Skelly . . . he said he'd told the others they had to jump two clear rounds and then they'd get a medal .

He also said that Big Star is a freak . . . that there's nothing the horse can't do and (this I didn't know) that he's the youngest horse in the competition and has a superb temperament.

P


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			What no matchy matchy ??
		
Click to expand...

Silver thread, and silver glitter - ain't that match match??


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Boo - problem with red button is no interviews  
What did he say?
		
Click to expand...

Just said Big star is a freak of nature, and there is nothing he can't do! A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. and that he has told the rest of the team that they MUST jump clear rounds!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			can anyone tell me how we are doing - at work with no tv or radio access only have HHF to key into when boss not looking.  thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

We've only had one rider go (Nick Skelton) and he went clear and inside the time . . . only team rider to do that so far (I think).  

P


----------



## ChiffChaff (6 August 2012)

Beth held onto a bronze medal! Now I can stick to the horses


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			What no matchy matchy ??
		
Click to expand...

I think he'd look stunning decked out head to toe in cerise .

P


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Silver thread, and silver glitter - ain't that match match??
		
Click to expand...

No bandages and numnah then, obviously trimmed in silver


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Typical Skelly . . . he said he'd told the others they had to jump two clear rounds and then they'd get a medal .

He also said that Big Star is a freak . . . that there's nothing the horse can't do and (this I didn't know) that he's the youngest horse in the competition and has a superb temperament.

P
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that i missed that ,will change over to bb3 

lol at skelly only two clear rounds


----------



## Fools Motto (6 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			Fantastic for Nick but I'm gutted for Beth, I REALLY hope she can hold onto that bronze medal! Her last Olympics, and she is SUCH a classy competitor and gymnast. Really done wonders for the sport in GB. She completely deserves a medal.

x
		
Click to expand...

She has won Bronze. So deserved!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

I do like this grey, didnt catch his name


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Aw shame is it a KSR horse


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Oh how lovely  thanks. 
I'm terrified to come out of red button in case they start cutting to other sports, my nerves can't take it! 
Let's hope the others follow his excellent advice then!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Well we're back in first place at the moment.  Come on team GB you CAN do it.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Yay for Beth  

Ben in after Beezie


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Beezie Madden is up next . . . if she smacks that lovely horse again like she did on Saturday I'm afraid I may go down to Greenwich (in my nightie) and give her what for.

P


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Lol at that image polarskye!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

Wow Beezy's horse is 15.2 and jumping this - going to go speak to my 15.3 about that... 

Only 4 faults


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Right . . . time for Ben . . . c'mon young man.

P


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Beezie Madden is up next . . . if she smacks that lovely horse again like she did on Saturday I'm afraid I may go down to Greenwich (in my nightie) and give her what for.

P
		
Click to expand...

Quite  but a better round for her today


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Beezie Madden is up next . . . if she smacks that lovely horse again like she did on Saturday I'm afraid I may go down to Greenwich (in my nightie) and give her what for.

P
		
Click to expand...

what did she do? couldnt watch it all over the weekend


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Argghh don't think I'll be able to watch this...


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ohgodohgodohgod


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Oh jings here we go again, good luck Ben


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Are we in now?!?!?


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Please make that man shut up


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Aw hells bells


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Is anyone else really nervous about Scott Brash's ride? Obviously nervous about the whole team but if he's not gone clear over previous two courses, is he going to manage it over this giant scary course?? (I know little about SJ btw or Scott Brash or his horse for that matter, but team will prefer to count his score ahead of Peter Charles I'd imagine?)
And YAY go Ben!!!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Whats happening, nothing is coming up on the live reporting!!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Aw 4 faults, unlucky. But overall a big well done.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Well ridden Ben


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

that was so unlucky!! nicely ridden round though


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			that was so unlucky!! nicely ridden round though 

Click to expand...

What's that 4 faults?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			Is anyone else really nervous about Scott Brash's ride? Obviously nervous about the whole team but if he's not gone clear over previous two courses, is he going to manage it over this giant scary course?? (I know little about SJ btw or Scott Brash or his horse for that matter, but team will prefer to count his score ahead of Peter Charles I'd imagine?)
And YAY go Ben!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yup . . . very nervous . . . neither Scott nor Peter have distinguished themselves particularly . . . 

P


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Rotten luck but he kept it together so well.
He looked so calm!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

yeah 4 faults jenbleep.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

When Scott turns it on he really makes it look easy, he is a class rider with a great horse, well capable of the job


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (6 August 2012)

Should have had a Whittaker in the team.  They are experienced at this level and dont buckle under pressure!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

The Saudis, the Swiss and the Swedes need to hit some fences


----------



## lar (6 August 2012)

Well I know what we've done cos I just managed to click on at the right time (sneekily watching at work) but can anyone tell me what the rest of the teams have done so far?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (6 August 2012)

lar said:



			Well I know what we've done cos I just managed to click on at the right time (sneekily watching at work) but can anyone tell me what the rest of the teams have done so far?
		
Click to expand...


still in first but saudis second team rider hasnt gone yet

can get it all here 
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html?v=20120806-135733751


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			When Scott turns it on he really makes it look easy, he is a class rider with a great horse, well capable of the job
		
Click to expand...

I didn't wish to sound negative or uncharitable..I'd assume being in the team he's got what it takes..just makes it all the more nerve-wrecking for team GB!! Fingers crossed for SB and PC!!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

This little Swedish grey should have a propellor for a tail - he tried so flipping hard.

P


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Brave attempt by Matrix and Lisen given their horrible fall on the first day, she looks in pain.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

I love this Castlefield Eclipse mare


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Did the Swedish rider really need to yank her grey in the mouth sohard after the final fence?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Like I said the SWISS need to hit some fences... 


There we go.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			The Saudis, the Swiss and the Swedes need to hit some fences 

Click to expand...

Well without sounding uncharitable, the Swiss and Swedes have just obliged.  Now Scott and Peter need to do their bit.

P


----------



## pootleperkin (6 August 2012)

This course looks to be riding VERY big.....wow. Good luck to all!


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

Please can someone explain to me what happened with the Germans and the French riders yesterday, to put them out of team contention? Thanks.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

And now the Saudis need to hit something too


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			Please can someone explain to me what happened with the Germans and the French riders yesterday, to put them out of team contention? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Only top 8 teams qualify so am assuming their total scores were too big


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Ah thank you Mr Saudi


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Teapot - are you a witch?!


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			Please can someone explain to me what happened with the Germans and the French riders yesterday, to put them out of team contention? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

They hit too many fences!! Only top 8 teams from the first round went through to the team final today plus the relevant individuals


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Only top 8 teams qualify so am assuming their total scores were too big 

Click to expand...

This precisely.

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Teapot - are you a witch?! 

Click to expand...

Noooooo


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

God this is really exciting - I had rather dismissed our SJ team's chances I must admit.....


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

Aha, gottcha  Thanks Teapot and Amage.


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Are you sure?!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Are you sure?! 

Click to expand...

Yes  Just unsporting!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Eric Lamaze . . . seems wrong to see him without Hickstead . . . Canada could do with some luck only having three riders.

P


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

ugh these commentators are getting worse....Reed Kessler apparently "struggled" the first day. eh no she didn't she was clear. And if they announce one more time that Hickstead died in Valencia when he didn't he died in Verona...how can they be so ignorant when they are regular commentators in the sport?


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Can't help rooting for Eric after what happened to Hickstead.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Reed Kessler was a little boot faced leaving the arena.

P


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Scott is in, I can't watch


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Here we go again... Ohgodohgodohgod


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

C'mon Scott, crossing everything


----------



## Fools Motto (6 August 2012)

Can't watch!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Well done Scott


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Yaaaaaay

I can breath again


----------



## coss (6 August 2012)

..... and breathe


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

What a time for a clear!! Scott Brash you legend...sorry for my lack of faith!! lol


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Yaaassssss go Scott, class in action


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

YESSSSS!!!! 

Scott - what a super star!!!


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

WAAAHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy! 

(just gave poor cat the fright of his life)


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

WOW!  That was an amazing round by Scott Brash . . . I take it all back . . . well done Scott and Hello Sanctos.

P


----------



## maisiemoo (6 August 2012)

Spent the whole of Scott's round shouting at that bloody man to shut up !!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

YYYYAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!! This is amazing!!


----------



## OliveOyl (6 August 2012)

Hurrah!!  Lovely clear


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

Having never seen Scott Brash in action before - I do like his riding.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			What a time for a clear!! Scott Brash you legend...sorry for my lack of faith!! lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KatB (6 August 2012)

Does that mean we're on 4 at the worst for this round?


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

maisiemoo said:



			Spent the whole of Scott's round shouting at that bloody man to shut up !!
		
Click to expand...

i'm pleased scot couldn't here him , just a little bit over excited


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

Where are be lying at the moment?


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Yay Yay - could this be the year that we might do well at the Olympics pleeeeeease


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

So, quite apart from the fact we are now a genuine medal prospect, we should also have 3 riders through to the individual final on Weds shouldn't we?!


----------



## rotters13 (6 August 2012)

Oh hurrah!! V v pleased. What does this mean for the team in the long standing? Who is ahead or behind us?


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			Having never seen Scott Brash in action before - I do like his riding.
		
Click to expand...

He is a super rider, an old head on young shoulders, and can take the pressure


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

No pressure on Peter then .....


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Right time for the Swedes, the Swiss and the Saudis to do their thing again...


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

Renvers said:



			Having never seen Scott Brash in action before - I do like his riding.
		
Click to expand...

I think he rides a bit like Ben Maher (high praise from me!)

Yes Kat worst case 4.....which surely gives us a damn good chance of a shiny thing...!


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

Results page, which regularly updates itself is here - 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html?v=20120806-154651236


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Well done Scott!

So what does this mean for us, are GB in contention for a medal, providing Peter goes clear?


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Oh my, poor Peter, however I am hoping that he has had all of his bad luck, and today he will do good


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

...desperately thinks up reasons for looking green and faint while surreptitiously watching at work on diddy iplayer in corner of door details.....


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Right time for the Swedes, the Swiss and the Saudis to do their thing again... 

Click to expand...

You're really very good at this....! 

Right now, please focus on the last Dutch rider


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Well done Scott!

So what does this mean for us, are GB in contention for a medal, providing Peter goes clear?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

DOes it matter?  I mean obviously if peter goes clear that would be amazing - but don't we drop a score anyway?  So worst case we finish on 8?


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

LJR said:



			Yes 

Click to expand...



And if he has 4 faults, do we still get a medal? 

(Sorry I'm trying to work here at the same time!)


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

*giggles* at the next rider for Switzerland's name


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Oh god the planks


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Oh the poor Brazillian


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			You're really very good at this....! 

Right now, please focus on the last Dutch rider  

Click to expand...

Added to the list


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Feel very sorry for that Brazilian man...


----------



## j1ffy (6 August 2012)

LJR said:



			*giggles* at the next rider for Switzerland's name 

Click to expand...

Ashamed to say that I thought the same 

This final is so exciting / tense - I think I'll need a large drink soon!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Right Mr Swiss, do your thing


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Ordinarily he would have retired, but at the Olympics?  Poor horse, toomuch for him


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

What a plonker.


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

Lol yes, unfortunate name!


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Teapot!! Remind me to stay on your good side...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

And now Mr Saudi, if you could possibly oblige too...


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

Scott's round was amazing. Teapot next time I need some "help" at a qualifier or big show you're getting a trip to Ireland;-)


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

I dont think my nerves will take watching poor peters round!

Likewise with the dressage, who would have thought say 4 years ago GB's showumpers would be in the position they are now?! Heres keeping absolutely everything crossed......


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

I feel like I've OD'ed on coffee I'm buzzing so much


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

Go Teapot!


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Without jumping the gun if this goes to a jump off I really don't think my nerves can take it...nor my poor dogs earholes!!


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Really hope the storm keeps away for a little bit longer for the last riders.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Oh dear god this is sooo exciting, lucky measles being right thereYou know MT never really bothered me but hes really bugging my happiness today


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

How do those patches on the nose help the horse breathe better?


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

OK, I have no commentary and am rubbish at maths..... on basis that Peter Charles score is disgarded, what do other teams need to do to beat us?


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

amage said:



			Scott's round was amazing. Teapot next time I need some "help" at a qualifier or big show you're getting a trip to Ireland;-)
		
Click to expand...


Come and groom for me Amage, the men are so much better looking over here!!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

I've got it on silent too.....so anyone able to explain who can beat us and what they need to do?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

Lucyad said:



			OK, I have no commentary and am rubbish at maths..... on basis that Peter Charles score is disgarded, what do other teams need to do to beat us?
		
Click to expand...

Well who knows b/c the finals are on Wednesday . . . and anything can happen between now and then .

P


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Well who knows b/c the finals are on Wednesday . . . and anything can happen between now and then .

P
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the individual final?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Individual finals are Weds, team final is this afternoon ie now


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

I *think* if the next rider for the Netherlands goes clear then they will have 3 clears and can drop the 12 fault round?

Then we would need Peter to go clear to be level with them?

I am confused by it though....

ETA: I'm not sure about what round they would drop, but we could both have 3 clears each depending on the next riders for GB and Netherlands...


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

are the team medals not decided today then?!


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

But what score did they carry from yesterday?  And if we carried Peter's score today would we need to also carry his penalties from yesterday?

(Team final is today, BTW).


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

We are here & lost!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

JVB said:



			I *think* if the next rider for the Netherlands goes clear then they will have 3 clears and can drop the 12 fault round?

Then we would need Peter to go clear to be level with them?

I am confused by it though....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks JVB that makes sense.

Thought I was going mad then was sure this was the decider for teams!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

JVB said:



			I *think* if the next rider for the Netherlands goes clear then they will have 3 clears and can drop the 12 fault round?

Then we would need Peter to go clear to be level with them?

I am confused by it though....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think you are right

Eek Peter Charles - Like his hat


----------



## BeckyD (6 August 2012)

Of my maths is right (which is never guaranteed) I think the worst we can now do is silver?  And that assumes that the last Dutch rider goes clear.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Eeeek Peter next...


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

here we go, c'mon Peter, you can do it, good luck, and crossing it all again
KEEP THE HEID


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Commence holding breath.....now


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

I can't take this. Ohgodohgodohgod


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Shut it MT.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Shazbat 4 faults but well ridden


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Well done Peter


----------



## coss (6 August 2012)

still the discard score


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Jeezus MT. So so close


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Eeeek Peter next...
		
Click to expand...

What a round...so close!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Right Mr Dutchman, as you will, you know what to do...


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

For a minute I actually thought he would do it, but well done Peter


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Ok I think this is right...first round of the Dutch was 4 as was Britain. Today our total score is 4. So if Dutch go clear, they win. I think??


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

fantastic round from peter there! you cant imagine the pressure he must have felt!

Right teapot.....continue your magic please!!!!!


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Right, slightly bad thoughts for the Dutch


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Aw god im panicking


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

Teapot do your thing.....


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

OMG a jump off! *heart failure*


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

A jump off, I can't cope with that!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

OMG Jump off for GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

wow - a jump off how exciting - not sure i  can take that much excitement!


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

oh god a jump off


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ashamed to say I squealed when that pole fell


----------



## vam (6 August 2012)

Im actually feeling quite ill!


----------



## coss (6 August 2012)

argh.. i have to go out :O


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Jump off  might need a stiff drink


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Ashamed to say I squealed when that pole fell 

Click to expand...

so did the commentators LOL!


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

Feeling very nervous now! Come on GB!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

So . . . can we put anyone into the jump off or must it be Gerco and Peter?

P


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

Oh god, how long will that take...I need to leave work and take the dog to the vet!


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

Ok showing ignorance here, does one person get elected to jump on behalf of team if so, who decides?


----------



## avthechav (6 August 2012)

.....so any clues on format of jump off?


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

I think all four go......not sure though!


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			So . . . can we put anyone into the jump off or must it be Gerco and Peter?

P
		
Click to expand...

Does the whole team jump again?


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

who'd have thought this would be so exciting 

please keep comentaiting i have a thunder storm here and my tv keeps going off


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 August 2012)

They choose 1 person to go in the jump off!


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Not a clue, though Scott Brash said all four go?


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Clare said one person elected, but Scott Brash said he thought all 4 jumped in the jump off to decide. Not sure its clear. Who would you all pick from Team GB to jump off?


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

any ideas when it will be? just leaving work and have a 40 min drive home.


----------



## Mavis007 (6 August 2012)

Nick for definite !!! This is soooo exciting )))


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 August 2012)

Nick or Ben


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			Clare said one person elected, but Scott Brash said he thought all 4 jumped in the jump off to decide. Not sure its clear. Who would you all pick from Team GB to jump off?
		
Click to expand...

Pffffffffffffffft . . . that's easy . . . Skelly and Big Star.

P


----------



## nagseastsussex (6 August 2012)

I would pick Skelly and his mean machine.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 August 2012)

I can't watch, so I'm off to the doctors to get my ear infection sorted..


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

Big star.  Has to be.


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Please choose Nick!

God I can't believe the excitement, who knew it would get to this?!?!?!

I wish I was watching but then again I might be sick!!


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

It has to be Skelly - he is the only one with all clear rounds.


----------



## siobhain (6 August 2012)

think the commentators said all four jump?


----------



## Charem (6 August 2012)

Jesus i'm not even in to show jumping and I don't think i've EVER felt this nervous!

Nick Skelton and Big Star for the win!!!


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2012)

Just sneaked a peek at work - OMG!!!!!  Jump-off?? Aarrgh but guess that means no worse than silver with gold still in the mix??? Amazing result for Team GB


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Big star.  Has to be.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he has been the stand out GB horse for me!!

(Haven't seen any other countries so can't comment there!)


----------



## KatB (6 August 2012)

But they may want to save big star for an.individual?


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

Im 99% sure in bejiing it was all four from each team who went through to the jump off, I distinctly remember candas final rider really having the pressure on.....im assuming its the same here?


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

And if quickest round is going to win it will Big Star be quick enough? I don't know all the team horses well enough to say which would be best!!


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2012)

Wouldn't the Netherlands win as they have 2 riders on 0 faults?


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

All four ride


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 August 2012)

Ok all 4 will go!


----------



## Tangled (6 August 2012)

I have no nails left and smoked all my fags! God knows how I'm going to cope with the jump off! Eeek! Come on GB!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Anyone else notice how tired the BBC lot look?


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Oh god...confirmed as all four...Peter Charles has to go last AGAIN...the pressure on that poor man!!! And now a storm heading their way. I need a sherry!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

At the moment you would have to say Big star and tripple x both got a shot at an individual....plus they all have tomorrow off....
Not sure.  Would make more sense if all jumped again.... Not sure my nervous would hold!!


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

God, if the people taking part don't know the format, what hope have the rest of us?!

Come on GB...


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Wouldn't the Netherlands win as they have 2 riders on 0 faults?
		
Click to expand...

Nope its a team competition...


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Oh i cant quote ive done something on my ipad, Sallyg84, pour me one as well as im so nervous for them


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

right, the tractors are out - is the course changing at all?  Do you know when they start?


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

Dont be dissapointed if we dont quite make it guys even a garunteed silver is absolutely amazing from these guys, gold would be a complete fairytale in front of the home crowd.

I so hope they can pull it off!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

Ok, all 4 go and if both teams all go clear then it's based on all times added together.

New course, and new jumps


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

I hope they hurry up, daughter has a lesson at 6.30 and we need to leave the house at 5.30


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

Lucyad said:



			right, the tractors are out - is the course changing at all?  Do you know when they start?
		
Click to expand...

yes a shortened course only 8 fences to jump
they go in the same order as before nick then a dutch man then gb then dutch 

they said 10mins about 7 mins ago


----------



## dollymix (6 August 2012)

OMG I feel sick! Can't imagine how they're feeling!!!


----------



## Puppy (6 August 2012)

All 8 riders are jumping off. I *think* it is then the best 3 from each team to count.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Good luck team GB theyre all stars to have gotten this far


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Honestly think I might be sick. How do these guys cope?!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

MARYDOLL

I have done something to my iPad too.  It's all grey instead of browns. And there are not pics or anything, just plain!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			Dont be dissapointed if we dont quite make it guys even a garunteed silver is absolutely amazing from these guys, gold would be a complete fairytale in front of the home crowd.

I so hope they can pull it off!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, completely.. I don't think ANYONE would have predicted this!  So exciting though!


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

We are about to pass out with excitement here!! GO TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Oh god, good luck Nick and big star


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Anyone think Clare's enjoying being outside?


----------



## criso (6 August 2012)

Best three rounds added to current score or does the jump off stand alpne


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ooooooooh good luck x


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

I can't watch


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Sherry all round!!!


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

Eeek!  Look at him go - slow down mate!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Yaaaas ya beauty go Nick


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

OMFG that was a great round!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Right Mr Dutch number 1 - if you wouldn't mind going through a couple... ta


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

Actually I haven't seen any of the rounds live, and have been relying on you all to tell me.. so I shan't watch this either.


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Sir Nick Skelton????


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 August 2012)

I don't know about anything else but nick deserves individual gold, the man can do no wrong


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Yay, the Dutch is slower than Nick


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Thank god its not a flying dutchman this time


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Alright who stole my powers? 

Come on Ben


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

come on ben!!!!!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

I can't watch...


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Good luck Ben


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

So all four riders must go clear?  I feel sick!

What if both teams don't go clear, do they go on times?! So confused!


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

Everytime we go in the ring I change the channel 

Cant bear to watch and relying on this thread!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Well doneBen. Slower than Nick, but quicker than the Dutch


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Ben you beauty!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Wooooo hoooooo


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			Ben you beauty!!!!
		
Click to expand...

CLEAR? NOOOO REALLY!!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Mr Dutch 2 - if you'd be awfully kind... 

Ooopps.


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

KirstyandJava, I'm doing the same!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Comfort break???


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

If all four riders for both teams go clear then it all comes down to time...but I don't know if it would be the times of all four or just the quickest two from each team?


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Omgomgomg


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

the dutch rider has had two down


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

One round gets discarded, pressure is on the dutch now...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Come on Scott


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Flippin heck i need a valium,


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

Daffodil said:



			KirstyandJava, I'm doing the same!
		
Click to expand...

haha - tense isnt it!!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

My heart is literally beating OUT OF MY CHEST


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			If all four riders for both teams go clear then it all comes down to time...but I don't know if it would be the times of all four or just the quickest two from each team?
		
Click to expand...

will only be able to discard one score of the 4, so 3 will count


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Good luck Scott, fingers crossed


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Flippin heck i need a valium,
		
Click to expand...

care to share?!?!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Good boy Scott


----------



## Mrs Pink (6 August 2012)

OMG, this is soooooooooo exciting, and not a good time for computer to keep crashing, loving the commentary everyone 

Come on Team GB


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Right Mr Dutch 3 - if you'd be so kind...


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Only the 4 c'mon team GB and Peter another clear and we're there


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Does anyone know how big these fences are? 1.6?

And how wide the spreads? I want all the stats for when people say 'it's not really a sport' etc


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

Poor poor peter charles......he must be absolutely bricking himself!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Right Mr Dutch 3 - if you'd be so kind... 

Click to expand...

Work your magic teapot!!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

I'm going to be willing a fence down... fingers crossed everyone


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Aw jeez i can hardly breath here


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

One down and slow for the Netherlander


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Whooppps 

So GB is on 0,0,4 and Dutch on 0,8,4


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

1 fence down .... 1 step closer!!


argghh!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

fence down for the dutch and slow - brilliant

Come on Peter!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Good luck Peter c'mon


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

Come ON!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Come on Peter


----------



## maletto (6 August 2012)

this is so tense. even my non-horsey parents are like "ooh this is exciting!"


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

GB 0,0,4 Dutch 0,8,4 but our three have all been quicker so far


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

AHhahahahahahaaaahhahahahah   

The Dutch still have to jump too!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Yaaaaayyyyyyy  GOOOOOOLLLLLDDDDD


----------



## Javabb94 (6 August 2012)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!

GO TEAM GB!

Gold at last!


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

gold ,gold woopeeee


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Yaaa beauty its ours


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

What a time to finally jump clear  yaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## PorkChop (6 August 2012)

Yay Yay It's Today! Whoop Whoop


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAY  

The dog is looking at me wondering why I am crying!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

HELP ME, I'M HAVING A HEART ATTACK!!!! AGHH YESSSS


----------



## Fidgety (6 August 2012)

YEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## Daffodil (6 August 2012)

Really?????????????????????   Have we actually only been and won GOLD?

FANTASTIC! INCREDIBLE! AMAZING!

WELL DONE TEAM GB


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Im so happy im in grats well done to them they were superb


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

I'm supposed to be working, but I've got tears in my eyes and my hands are shaking!!!!


----------



## JVB (6 August 2012)

WWWHHHHooooooooooooooo HHHHHOoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zizz (6 August 2012)

How fantastic, I honestly didn't expect alot from our SJ team this olympics but they've proved me wrong!! 

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeckyD (6 August 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!!  Wooohhoooooooo!  My mum said to me on Thursday "does the show jumping team stand any chance?"  I said "no, definitely not, but we might pick up an individual medal".  SO pleased to be proved wrong!!!!!!


----------



## ExRacers (6 August 2012)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

First SJ Gold for 60 years

Fantastic!

Well done Team GB

Perhaps equestrian will get a mention on the news now!


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

How awesome is Nick Skelton? Really hope you gets individual gold, man deserves it!


----------



## Tangled (6 August 2012)

I'm in tears!! So so happy. Well done Team GB!


----------



## be positive (6 August 2012)

That was exhausting, I think I jumped every fence with them, tomorrow we go through it all again with the dressage team


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			First SJ Gold for 60 years

Fantastic!

Well done Team GB

Perhaps equestrian will get a mention on the news now!
		
Click to expand...

Without meaning to put a downer on things, you do realise we will still get the:

"The horses do all the work"
"It's easy you just sit there"
"This is a sport for posh people/snobs/rich people"
"It's not a real sport" (Whatever that means!)

Etc etc!


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

What a fantastic result, so well-deserved, hoping this will do much to increase funding/publicity of our sport!


----------



## dieseldog (6 August 2012)

Wow. that was a real team performance so glad everyone had a score that counted and Pete came good


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

sallyg84 said:



			How awesome is Nick Skelton? Really hope you gets individual gold, man deserves it!
		
Click to expand...

I know - loved that he kissed Claire Balding!


----------



## Mrs Pink (6 August 2012)

Fantastic, fingers crossed for the dressage tomorrow......no work for me again


----------



## GinaGeo (6 August 2012)

Gold! Wow! I had to turn the sound off during the GB rounds to shut up the commentators and stop them from jinxing us though, left them on for the Dutch though - it worked


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

So so so well deserved. So wonderful. Can't stop shaking


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			So so so well deserved. So wonderful. Can't stop shaking
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, I can't type!!

So proud of our team!!!


----------



## georgiegirl (6 August 2012)

This is SOOOOO good for British Showjumping. I imagine Rob Hoekstra is feeling rather smug right now!


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

A.....MA.......ZING!!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

I am crying like a baby here, so pleased for the team, they are fantastic, lucky Measles to be here


----------



## Charem (6 August 2012)

GinaGeo said:



			Gold! Wow! I had to turn the sound off during the GB rounds to shut up the commentators and stop them from jinxing us though, left them on for the Dutch though - it worked 

Click to expand...

Same, I turned it back on for the Dutch though...hoping that MT would jinx them! Bloody well done GB, especially after the amount of negative press the sj team had prior to the olympics. I seem to recall someone saying only Nick Skelton has a chance of a medal...

Awesome job guys, check out the bromance going on lol


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

AMAZING.........BLOODY LEGENDS


----------



## stencilface (6 August 2012)

Omg, so exciting, well done peter for holding it together! I am hoarse from cheering!!

Mexican waves are good fun


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

My neighbours must think im mad i had a wee run round the living room cheering like a Maddie


----------



## Jackson (6 August 2012)




----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

I just heard my boss say 'don't tell Jenny about the showjumping....' 

"Oh I already know, have it streamed on my phone!"  I just need to hold back the tears!!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I just heard my boss say 'don't tell Jenny about the showjumping....' 

"Oh I already know, have it streamed on my phone!"  I just need to hold back the tears!!!
		
Click to expand...

You should have said 'don't worry have watched the whole thing   '


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ha ha, can't believe you kept it together enough that they didn't notice!!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			You should have said 'don't worry have watched the whole thing   '
		
Click to expand...

I very nearly did! Come on this is my sport I need to be a part of this!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Ha ha, can't believe you kept it together enough that they didn't notice!!
		
Click to expand...

My eyes are quite red and my nose is running  Just so happy! (I have my back to my boss which is the main one to hide from!)


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2012)

Eating a huge portion of humble pie here - take back everything I said yesterday about PC 

Amazing result - well done team GB

(Where did Belgium finish? Am at work so haven't been able to watch )


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

I think CB's going to cry!


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Come on guys hurray up i want to see them get their medals but have the horses to see to


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			I think CB's going to cry!
		
Click to expand...

lol, I was wondering that!

love that she's now chatting to the kids 

oh, and woooooot team GB!


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			I think CB's going to cry!
		
Click to expand...

is she babbling a bit because she is so excited? I hope anyone non-horsey is watching her now - she is really making a good case for why it is such an important sport.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Swelling with pride here


----------



## Amymay (6 August 2012)

CB is so great.


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

amymay said:



			CB is so great.
		
Click to expand...

She is, I am a huge fan!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Hahahahaha - love it


----------



## Joeyjojo (6 August 2012)

OMG - that was so exciting. I was at work and none of the TV's were showing it (just some stupid cycling interview, who cares - we're trying to win gold here!) so 'watched' it via my sister commentating down the phone! 

Had my eyes closed even though I couldn't see anything! Wooooo.


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 August 2012)

what channel was CB commentating on??


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			what channel was CB commentating on??
		
Click to expand...

bbc 3


----------



## Renvers (6 August 2012)

its been lovely sharing this with you all, off now to see the horses and start on my campaign for 2016


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Eventers still rule the lap of honour


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 August 2012)

A bit daft not wearing their hats!


----------



## angelish (6 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Eventers still rule the lap of honour 

Click to expand...

indeed these lot are a bit unruly don't know how a few of the dutch riders stayed on


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

Ha ha, bit wild on the lap of honour! Smashing. Thanks for the excellent company x


----------



## skydy (6 August 2012)

Well done!! Congratulations!!  Rule Brittania!!


----------



## foxy1 (6 August 2012)

Magical.


----------



## tinap (6 August 2012)

Had to go out so taped it & managed to avoid all news & facebook - just watched it ....WOW


----------



## PippiPony (6 August 2012)

Superb.  Amazing result.


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

Words completely fail me right now, after the champagne, had to go for a walk.....I am glad i am not the only one!


----------



## sallyg84 (6 August 2012)

Thank you everyone for the company and sharing the enjoyment of such an exciting competition with a superbly wonderful result!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (6 August 2012)

Fingers crossed now for a team GB individual medal, all of them deserve one, they have ridden their little socks off


----------



## Bills (6 August 2012)

Amazing to get gold! Haven't the equestrians done us all so proud 
Is it the individual comp tomorrow?


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Im sure its Wed as the dressage is tommorrow


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Im sure its Wed as the dressage is tommorrow
		
Click to expand...

Yup . . . dressage Grand Prix Special tomorrow, individual SJ on Wednesday and then the dressage final on Thursday . . . feel so spoiled that I've been able to watch so many fantastic equestrian athletes - horses and riders - over the two weeks of the games.  Team GB are doing us proud for sure.

P


----------



## ecrozier (6 August 2012)

So tell me - does their current individual standing (ie nick clear, Ben on 4 etc) affect their draw for the individual on Weds?


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

Just stopped on the services on the way home for a celebratory coffee!  What a day - one I'll beer forget. 

My seat was directly above the collecting area at the entrance to the arena and I got countless fabulous pictures including video of Nick, Ben and Scott realising they had won. 

What a day - words don't do it justice and the only downside was TarrSteps and I only managed to text a running commentary rather than downing anything celebratory!


----------



## measles (6 August 2012)

*never. Phones!


----------



## jenbleep (6 August 2012)

measles said:



			My seat was directly above the collecting area at the entrance to the arena and I got countless fabulous pictures including video of Nick, Ben and Scott realising they had won.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh can't wait to see them!


----------



## stencilface (6 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Ohh can't wait to see them!
		
Click to expand...



Me either! I have loads if pics to put up tmrw, so proud of them xx


----------



## jess_asterix (6 August 2012)

I was there! It was absolutely amazing the atmosphere was incredible and it is definitely a day I will never forget! I feel so lucky to have been there.


----------



## silu (7 August 2012)

Such a wonderful performance by the whole team. Didn't even need any rider with a surname beginning with W!
Daughter had SJ group lessons with Scott many many moons ago and even as a young lad he had a wonderful pair of hands.Hat's off to them all and their wonderful horses.


----------



## skydy (7 August 2012)

Again , congratulations!!  I'm afraid, it (the jump off) took a few years off of my life , but worth it!  Sorry for the hasty post (previous) and misspelling of Britannia! 

So thrilled for you all! My Grandmummy was British, sorry she didn't live to see this! (She is responsible for my being able to sing the 3 verses of your national anthem.)   Best of luck in the individual SJ, and in the the Dressage
(will be up watching at 3am my time , hoping for a win for your dressage team!).


----------



## SusannaF (7 August 2012)

I must remember to come here and not go to newspaper comment threads where total ***** are saying:

"Equestrianism isn't a sport"

"Just a bunch of poshos trotting around on ponies"

etc etc


----------



## Kareen (7 August 2012)

Awesome result! Congratulations on the team!!!


----------



## mtj (7 August 2012)

Another one who spent yesterday afternoon cheering at Greenwich.
Slightly shocked we stayed dry, but wouldn't have cared if we had got soaked with that result.


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			I must remember to come here and not go to newspaper comment threads where total ***** are saying:

"Equestrianism isn't a sport"

"Just a bunch of poshos trotting around on ponies"

etc etc  

Click to expand...

Ohh I know....  I have already put my two pennies in!! Grr ignorant people!


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2012)

How can anyone say are show jumping team is posh?
Do they not have ears?


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2012)

skydy said:



			Again , congratulations!!  I'm afraid, it (the jump off) took a few years off of my life , but worth it!  Sorry for the hasty post (previous) and misspelling of Britannia! 

So thrilled for you all! My Grandmummy was British, sorry she didn't live to see this! (She is responsible for my being able to sing the 3 verses of your national anthem.)   Best of luck in the individual SJ, and in the the Dressage
(will be up watching at 3am my time , hoping for a win for your dressage team!). 

Click to expand...

What a lovely thing to say.  I'm impressed - I don't know more than the first verse of the national anthem!


I watched the SJ in Vancouver, alone in my hotel room (I missed you guys!).  With the time change, it was on early in the morning over there.  I am amazed that the hotel room next door didn't call security I was probably making such a racket!!


----------



## stencilface (7 August 2012)

lannerch said:



			How can anyone say are show jumping team is posh?
Do they not have ears?
		
Click to expand...

This exactly, they are the most 'joe bloggs' team in equestrianism I think.

Anyone else notice they're hungover faces this morning on the bbc, eyes like pissholes in the snow


----------



## Jump2It (7 August 2012)

hahah I had forgotten this......mugged himself right off here

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7634/312320.html


----------



## lannerch (8 August 2012)

Bet Roberts hoping a few more forget that too lol


----------



## skydy (8 August 2012)

Jump2It said:



			hahah I had forgotten this......mugged himself right off here

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7634/312320.html

Click to expand...

Oh dear, he really did put his foot in it didn't he?


----------

